# Anyone heard of Walnt Grove Goldens



## mommak (Feb 6, 2013)

Our family is located in Mid-Michigan and have begun our search for a golden retriever, I have always wanted one. My searching has come across many many different breeders. Some that I am afraid may not be the our best choice. 
Does anyone know of anything in regards to Walnut Grove Goldens, Dillion's Outstanding Goldens, Millstones Goldens, or Windsongs? I want to adopt from a reputable breeder, and not sure where to go from here..

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Try Kelore in Big Rapids. Just looking at Walnut Grove, I would say look elsewhere....


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

There is a thread about Dillion's Goldens already on the forum, please use the search feature to find it. There is very little to add, except that they still aren't doing elbow clearances. I would look elsewhere for this breeder too.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Out of the four, and after just a quick glance and no personal knowledge of any of them, Millstones Goldens would be who I would look at more.


----------



## mommak (Feb 6, 2013)

Our search for a golden is very difficult. Not knowing who to trust on breeding. We are willing to wait until we find the right breeder. Thank you all for the suggestions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mommak said:


> Our search for a golden is very difficult. Not knowing who to trust on breeding. We are willing to wait until we find the right breeder. Thank you all for the suggestions.


This is great<:

But like I said on the other thread - get in contact with the breed referrals. Cheri Stager is with Fort Detroit GRC and she will know best what is available in your area. Based on your inquiry - I'm guessing you are in the Oakland County area.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Having looked at the Walnut Grove website, I feel fairly uncomfortable that they seem to have 5 litters with their bitches. 51 puppies from a single bitch is bound to take so much out of her that her lifespan is shortened (something they explain about "breeding bitches"). This does not have to be the case.

As someone who has decided not to have a 3rd litter from a bitch who has had 16 puppies I wonder if they are putting the dog first? I doubt it!

I didn't see any health test results either?

Good luck in finding your new puppy, there have been some helpful suggestions.


----------



## dabdoubty (Jan 23, 2014)

mommak said:


> Does anyone know of anything in regards to Walnut Grove Goldens, Dillion's Outstanding Goldens, Millstones Goldens, or Windsongs? I want to adopt from a reputable breeder, and not sure where to go from here..


Millstones is not reputable.. My puppy got Parvo within 5 days of being home from that breeder ( 2 - 3 week gestation period ) . She refused to help us in any way, only after a $3400 vet bill were we able to bring home our puppy fromt eh emergency vet. Dawn even went as far as to say that Parvo is an airborn virus which is an outright lie. She is running a puppy mill - I saw at least 3-4 litters each time we were there in the spring of 2013.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And if you look at clearances, their are genetic tests that indicate carrier for PRA and ich....but are bred to dogs without those clearances... I do not have a problem breeding carriers but must be bred to clears...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Dabdoubty I am very sorry to hear your rough start with your pup. Glad she ended up pulling through and thriving. Thank you for sharing your experience with this breeder.

Some additional info on Parvo. 

The incubation time between contracting and displaying symptoms is 3-7 days and sometimes longer. 

A dog can shed the virus post-infection for 2-3 weeks putting infectious cells in the environment though they may display improved or improving condition. 

Parvo is extremely contagious and can be transmitted by any person, animal or object that comes in contact with an infected dog's feces, vomit, infected surfaces or soil. Parvo can live for months even in extreme climes. It also can survive on food bowls, shoes, clothes, carpet and floors. It is common for an unvaccinated dog or puppy to contract parvovirus from the streets, especially in urban areas where there are many dogs. Also, it could be tracked in to a no dog area by birds, raccoons, stray cats or people who have unknowingly contacted parvo cells. 

It is a horrible disease that is unfortunately very hardy, easily spread, costly to treat and kills quite often.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you are willing to make a little drive, Gideon Goldens has 8 week female available as of today. She is in Atwater, OH. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Asoro's Goldens is suppose to be a really reputable breeder. There are several people here who own one and are very happy. Our next golden will probably come from here.They are located near Traverse City.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I also just saw that My Buddy Goldens (now in Michigan) has a pup available, too! A Detour daughter


----------



## ksswartz (Jan 24, 2014)

For anyone looking for a quality golden from a quality breeder, I highly recommend Millstones Golden in Clarkston, MI, and Dawn Wung. It has been my experience that she fully stands behind her dogs and what she does. I am from Ohio, but I make the 3 hour trip to Clarkston without any hesitation.

I brought home a beautiful puppy, Gatsby, from Millstones last April. He was everything you would ever want in a puppy and then some. Unfortunately, Gatsby passed away at the end of July. I don’t blame Millstones for an unhealthy puppy. Gatsby was just a curious puppy and liked to put everything in his mouth. We believe he ingested something he shouldn’t have; autopsy reports showed microscopic changes in his liver. As you can imagine, we were devastated.

Dawn NOT ONLY offered us a new puppy (no charge), she also offered us the comfort of one of her own goldens to help us through the loss. In August we picked up Hero and simply fell in love. Because of our fondness for Hero, Dawn offered to let us co-own him. We have also welcomed new puppy Lincoln into our home in November. If this doesn’t prove that Dawn stands behind her dogs and truly cares for their well-being, I don’t think anything will. 

Furthermore, I constantly contact Dawn with questions that I have about my dogs. Just the other day I messaged her about using choke collars. The point is whether I e-mail or text, I always get a response back within 24 hours. If she wanted to, Dawn could just blow me off, but she truly cares and is very helpful to her dog owners. I don’t know where I’d be without her.

One added bonus…Dawn hosts a Pool Pawdy every August for all of her dogs. If you purchase from Dawn, expect to receive an invitation in the mail for your family and your golden(s). Lunch and tennis balls provided! We attended our first Pool Pawdy with Hero last year and had a blast. Does this sound like someone who doesn’t care or stand behind what she does? 

It’s inevitable that someone at some point is going to have a bad experience. I am very sorry that dabdouby had a bad experience with Millstones, but I am so glad that dabdouby did not lose their puppy like we did. I would not wish that upon anyone.

Once again, I highly recommend Millstones Golden and Dawn Wung. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. And, if you’re currently looking for puppies, I just saw that Dawn has some beautiful ones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Always recommend talking to the local golden referral prior to purchasing a golden retriever puppy. They should provide insight and assistance - especially if you have questions about any breeder. 

Good luck!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

how amazingly fortunate for Millstone Goldens that someone who had never been to this forum before happened to read the OP, and had experience with Millstone Goldens so they could post


----------



## ksswartz (Jan 24, 2014)

lgnutah said:


> how amazingly fortunate for Millstone Goldens that someone who had never been to this forum before happened to read the OP, and had experience with Millstone Goldens so they could post


That is a horrible insinuation to make. I had only come to this sight because my son, bored in his college dorm and missing Gatsby terribly, text me a link yesterday after finding the post about Gatsby's sibling. The only reason I joined was so I could comment on that thread. I am so sorry if my intentions have disappointed you.


----------

